# No eggs



## normanfarm (Mar 18, 2014)

So it's my first time getting chickens, I have 6 chickens. I have a Buff Rooster, 3 golden comets, and 2 red sex-links. Well I got them last Friday, it's been 3 days since I got them. 
But they haven't laid one egg. They Are all full grown but one of the Red sex-links is about half grown. Is that normal for new chickens in a new place?
that's one of the red sex-links 







That's the buff rooster















Norman Farm


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, a move very often knocks them off on laying for a bit. Some will go right back to it, others can be a while.


----------



## normanfarm (Mar 18, 2014)

Well still none today, but still waiting. Maybe tomorrow they will lay some eggs. Thank ya for giving me a little bit of advice. 


Norman Farm


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not advice, reality. I think its their way of getting back us for moving them from the home they know.


----------



## normanfarm (Mar 18, 2014)

Yea, maybe so. But I think that for 3 if my chickens they are in a better home than they were before. I don't really know I Just think that the way that they look is because I what their old owner did, or other chickens. 



Norman Farm


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

May I ask why you got a rooster?


Backyard chicken and beekeeper.
1 Buff Orpington 
1 Austrolorp
1 Polish
1 Cream Legbar
1 Ameraucana black


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Were they laying before you moved them. Hens usually start laying at 18-22 weeks old. Are they up to that age? Also remember that fat hens will make poor layers. So mind how you feed them and reduce stress as much as possible.


----------



## normanfarm (Mar 18, 2014)

Olof, because I may some other time want to hatch out some chicks.


Norman Farm


----------



## normanfarm (Mar 18, 2014)

The chicken guy, I have no idea if they laid eggs before but now it's been a while and they have laid 4 eggs one day about 5-7 weeks ago and now I'm back down to 2 eggs a day


Norman Farm


----------

